# Briton Loses Legs In Cape Town Shark Attack



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/briton-loses-legs-cape-town-shark-attack-152718919.html

Is it me or does there seem to of been a lot of shark attacks this year?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

First one Ive heard of, but then I dont like news very much. Its always bad and gets me riled up for the most part.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Egypt had a problem at the turn of the year, there was the honeymooning couple where the husband was killed, this one and I'm sure a few others as well. It just seems to of been a lot thats all.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

As the story says,people were Warned that there was a shark in close But this fellow decided to go swimming anyways, guess he liked a challenge.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Walking will be his greatest one from now on! I feel sorry for his family.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow. That shark was definitely in no hurry to go anywhere. The great whites are notorious for following food sources no matter where they're at. If that guy was in the middle or general area he was just part of it. Hopefully he makes it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you are stupid enough to disobey the closing of the beach and go swimming after a shark has been spotted I somehow doubt that walking will be his greatest challenge.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds like listening was his greatest challenge.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HUH ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Listening to the warnings not to go in the water.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Sounds like listening was his greatest challenge.


More like reading the sign! Now he's wearing his sign for life.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Did you loose your legs in an accident ? No I just got tired of carrying them around.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Reading another report on this it said he'd been warned a few time but never listened and said if one does attack blame me not the shark!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL What a moron !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You can't make it up!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I recognize that location. Where the photo/video was taken is a outpost where a look out scopes the waters off the beach for sharks. I believe it was on a program like Animal Planet. So this location is a high risk area for great whites and attacts.

Sorry for his loss. As for increase in attacts, I think they are about normal. There are reports every years.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://sharkattackfile.info/shark-attack-queries-general/complete-shark-attack-file.asp

84 so far this year by my count.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes I came up with 80 and 11 deaths.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Really which four didn't count ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Not from that site Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So what would be the count in a normal year pro rata ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't really know it just seemed to me that a lot of people have been hammered by sharks this year!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

* Shark Bite and Shark Attack*

 Adult Skin Problems Slideshow Pictures  Gallery of Skin Problems and Image Collection  
Medical Author: Eric Mowatt-Larssen, MD. Coauthor(s): Paul Auerbach, MD; George Burgess, MSc
Medical Editor: Benjamin C. Wedro, MD, FAAEM
Shark Bite and Shark Attack Overview
Shark Bite Symptoms
When to Seek Medical Care
Exams and Tests
Shark Bite and Shark Attack Treatment
Self-Care at Home
Medical Treatment
Next Steps
Follow-up
Prevention
Outlook
Multimedia
Synonyms and Keywords
Authors and Editors
**
* Shark Bite and Shark Attack Overview*

Sharks have had remarkable evolutionary success. The first sharks lived approximately 400 million years ago, about 200 million years before the dinosaurs. They have survived the reign of the large reptiles by another 200 million years.
The International Shark Attack File, which contains data on shark attacks from around the world, reports fewer than 100 shark attacks per year, with about 10-15 deaths each year. In comparison, about 1,000 people die from attacks by crocodiles; 1,500 from tigers, lions, and leopards; and 60,000 from snakebites


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Really which four didn't count ?


The ones where they were only licked and the shark apparently didnt like the taste!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check out the line that says

*Shark bite symptoms...*

Is there a shark attached to your leg.... are one or more of your legs missing( this could put a different meaning to the _*next steps*_ category) ....teeth marks ? are there teeth marks ? Are you now in two pieces ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh thats funny!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is there a redish hue in the water around you ?.... Do you suddenly feel half the person you used to be ? Is Roy Scheider motoring past in a boat ? Is the "Hokey Pokey" somewhat confusing to you ?

I could go on....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Do you suddenly feel half the person you used to be ?












Yes there are so many options!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Is there a redish hue in the water around you ?.... Do you suddenly feel half the person you used to be ? Is Roy Scheider motoring past in a boat ? Is the "Hokey Pokey" somewhat confusing to you ?
> 
> I could go on....


Yes his name would have to be changed to BOB!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you no longer worried about your loss of hair....are youcontemplating which you would like to be called... Stumpy..Limpy... Gimpy..Lefty..Lucky...or my favorite Chum.

Would you hang a sign from every telephone pole saying " I lost 37 pounds in three seconds.. Ask me how I did it" ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't know where you come up with this Don.......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I don't know where you come up with this Don.......


Really?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

His twisted sense of humor I meant.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah I know that but surely you could of come up with it too Tom!? Don got in there first with it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I know. Don has quite the sense of humor though. Very twisted... LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey you guys talking about me.... Thank you Tom....Don't be thinking just anyone can come up with this crap, Mr. Prettyboy. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you were made of Iambic pentameter before the shark took both of your feet off you'd still have three left....

.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Hey you guys talking about me.... Thank you Tom....Don't be thinking just anyone can come up with this crap, Mr. Prettyboy. LOL


You got the first one in so I'll just sit and laugh buddy rather than compete!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

youngdon said:


> If you were made of Iambic pentameter before the shark took both of your feet off you'd still have three left....
> 
> .


Thanks for always getting my obscure references Matt.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Suddenly having two left feet on the dance floor would not be so bad !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I think this could run and run!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Look Ma no hands !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks to me like we should not throw so much chlorine in the gene pool. I bet everyone of us has some dumb thing that we did and could have ended up like that guy. We keep them in a deep part of our heads and don't talk about them. Any one want to talk about how they were lucky enough to come out better then he did? I won't start it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll start!

http://www.skinnymoose.com/hooksandbullets/2011/02/22/avoidable-hunting-accidents/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I fell down the side of a canyon once... that was enough. I was hunting with a friend and stepped on a rock that let go and I tumbled head over heels down the very steep side of this canyon for about thirty feet. At which time I proceeded to roll,just in time to go through a prickly pear cactus that was about four feet high and six feet wide. I pretty much leveled it. I was covered from head to toe in cactus spines, some of which i kept finding for about three weeks. Several of them were embedded in the muscle and were pulled under the skin by my movement as we were trying to pull them out of me(when i could get my friend to stop laughing.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I used to drink on occasion long ago, and my fav was Johhnie Walker Black. One problem however was it tore my stomach/bowels up--but not immediately. I went fishing with my stepbrother in a lake that had stumps galore all in it, so many in fact that you could only motor slowly around the perimeter slowly or go through with a trolling motor and a pole. The next morning after drinking heavy that night, we went all the way around the lakeon the opposite side and were fishing--when IT hit me! Man my bowels were crying for relief almost as if someone flipped a switch. So we both reeled our lines in and headed back to the landing where there were facilities. We couldnt get to the banks nearby because it was all marshy and had lily pads all along the shoreline practically to the landing-so thats why we were headed in. Anyway I couldnt wait to get there so I told him to stop. I then proceeded to hang my rear off the thin side of the gunwale but it was way to much pain on my thighs, so I went forward let the trolling motor down, threw out both anchors, and jumped in the water to do the deed. I used the trolling motor to have something to hang on to to keep from drifting etc..Well everything was going good--or so I thought--I could even feel the gas bubbles rising up my back! Once I started feeling relief, then I started looking around and thats when I noticed my dilemma---(at this point I have to give a hard learned lesson) solid movements sink --proof is in your own toilet--whereas diarrhea remains atop/floats. So there i was surrounded by all my relief--which made me yell at my stepbrother to come to the front and operate the trolling motor on low and "fan" it while I extended my arms to keep away from the propeller while it moved the contaminated water away from me. He could barely do it as he was laughing so hard he about fell in himself. I can say truthfully LESSON LERNED.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hey 22.....TMI !!!! ha ha I can laugh now huh, but that is some seriously funny crap there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The fish were thinking "geez whose using the stink bait?" "Hey look at that little worm"


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They call that chumming in my neck of the woods !! LMAO


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I know there's to many chapters in my book to tell all the stories.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

hassell said:


> I know there's to many chapters in my book to tell all the stories.


You have to participate, this is a group therapy session and its mandatory; just one but it has to worthy!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay, Im waiting for some more school of hard knocks stories, because the next story I have is a doozy as well!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

YA YA !! Though the one I told about on my Goat hunt was good as sliding down a mountain on a snow slide going 40mph. heading to a rock slide was exciting this happened on my first year hunting at 14. ( 40 more years of stories to come ) as I got off the school bus our neighbor called me over and said their was deer getting into her garden, I'll take care of the problem. I grab the old 303 which I find out later couldn't hit the broadside of a barn, head up into the bush behind our farm just before dark, Sneak into the forest just like Daniel Boone would do and listen, all of a sudden I hear some crashing going on, maybe some Bucks, quiet then a lot more crashing, I am slowly sneaking in bent over placing my feet ever so quietly for each step, I go and go and stop and go not even rustling a dry leaf, now its really getting dark in here, as I can barely see and have been doing this sneak thing for over an hour I stand up, take 3 steps - crunch crunch - this Black Bear jumps up that I think was sleeping ( I did just a good job of sneaking ) bumped into the butt of my rifle and took off 40 yds., stopped behind a bush and looked at me. WELL If you think that Bear was scared you should have seen this 14 yr. old kid. If you think your hair can't stand out straight you're wrong - I would have put Phyllis Diller to shame.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats a great story Rick! I'd loved to have seen the look on your face!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay ---One day I was bowhunting and found a good choke point along a bluff to a creek and about a ten yard swath of woods between the bluff and a huge field. The only way to hunt this was up a tree. Keep in mind this was in the early seventies--so treestands werent readily available. So I saw the perfect tree, it was a huge short leaf pine with good limb dispersion but limbs almost out of reach. I shinnied up and had to carefully make my way up as only a few branches were in the right place to make it up. I went up about 30 something feet and settled in. Lo and behold all that strenuous climbing and an early breakfast had my plumbing "rattling". I thought I could wait it out and go for about 3 hours before I did the deed----big mistake again!) When I decided to hurry up and climb down, I was in so much cramping pain that I had to stop literally everytime I went one branch lower to let the pain ease a few so I could continue. So now Im about 1/3rd of the way down when I decide there isnt any more time left. So I hang my bow and got situated with my rear on a big branch, with my rear hanging over it, another branch under my arms for a prop, and another to rest my feet. It was for all intents and purposes the perfect spot (if you can call it one) to do the deed. Man did it fly--I mean forcefully with all the sounds of I dont care how loud cause no one can see or hear me. Man I was so relieved! I pulled it off without crapping myself! Fortunately I ALWAYS carry the essential T.P in a quart size baggie for such emergencies. UNFORTUANATELY--after I cleaned up and got my clothes right did I notice my now serious dilemma. There was crap all over the branches below me, and more precisely--the exact ones it would take to get me back down! It took me awhile to pick where to put my hands and boots for that matter before I made it to the ground. Moral of this story? Heed to the deed when in need!!--the first time!


----------

